# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Susan Schneider

## Airicist

Personal website - schneiderwebsite.com

facebook.com/susan.schneider.3956

twitter.com/DrSueSchneider

linkedin.com/in/susan-schneider-29b972ab

Susan Schneider on Wikipedia

Projects:

Book "Artificial You: AI and the Future of Your Mind", 2019

----------


## Airicist

Can a robot feel? | Susan Schneider | TEDxCambridge

Published on Jun 22, 2016




> If and when you encounter an AI, it is best to look beyond superficialities, like a humanlike appearance. Perhaps only biological beings can have experience, or perhaps superintelligent AI doesn't need to be conscious. Susan Schneider proposes a test for determining whether AI can be conscious.
> 
> Susan Schneider is an associate professor of philosophy and cognitive science at the University of Connecticut and a member of the Interdisciplinary Center for Bioethics at Yale University. Dr. Schneider writes about matters involving the nature of the self, which she examines from the vantage point of issues in philosophy of mind and cognitive science. Her work wrestles with vexed issues such as the nature of the mind, whether AI can be conscious, preparing for artificial general intelligence (AGI), superintelligent AI, and futuristic brain enhancements, such as brain chips and uploading.

----------


## Airicist

Transcending the brain? AI, radical brain enhancement and the nature of consciousness

Jan 3, 2019




> Human Rights, Ethics, and Artificial Intelligence: Challenges for the next 70 Years of the Universal Declaration 
> 
> Susan Schneider, University of Connecticut, Department of Philosophy

----------


## Airicist

Susan Schneider - Design ceilings on enhancing the human mind

Sep 4, 2019




> Susan Schneider speaking at the 6th International FQXi Conference, "Mind Matters: Intelligence and Agency in the Physical World.

----------


## Airicist

Conscious machines: How will we test artificial intelligence for feeling? | Dr. Susan Schneider

Oct 24, 2019




> - The reason we entertain thought experiments such as reincarnation and an afterlife is because we're sentient beings. These concepts are innate to our experiences as conscious human beings.
> 
> - The ACT test probes A.I. to examines whether it can grasp these questions — i.e., the mind existing separately from the body, or the system without the computer. If so, then there's reason to believe it's a conscious being.
> 
> - For machines to develop consciousness, they will need to have the right architectural features. For instance, for humans we possess a working memory, attention, and brain stems — all of which serve as the neural basis of our conscious experience. If there is a machine analog to these things, then it may suggest that the machines are conscious as well.
> 
> Susan Schneider is the NASA/Baruch Blumberg Chair at the Library of Congress and NASA, as well as the director of the AI, Mind and Society Group at the University of Connecticut. Her work has been featured by the New York Times, Scientific American, Smithsonian, Fox TV, History Channel, and more. Her two-year NASA project explored superintelligent AI. Previously, she was at the Institute for Advanced Study in Princeton devising tests for AI consciousness. Her books include The Language of Thought, The Blackwell Companion to Consciousness, and Science Fiction and Philosophy.

----------

